# Fps probleme - drops



## Redz (19. September 2010)

Hey ihr 

Neuerdings habe ich bei CS:S immer sehr heftige fps drops.
Normal habe ich immer so 200-300 , aber plötzlich fallen die auf 80 runter für ne Sekunde.
Ich poste euch mal meine Hardware.

Mainboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
Grafikkarte: Nvidia 9800GT
Ram: 4GB DDR3
CPU: Amd Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition


Meine GraKa und CPU sind nicht übertaktet.
Mit diesem System dürfte ich eigentlich CS:S ohne Probleme mit max fps spielen können oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## EL Ultra (2. Oktober 2010)

kleiner tipp am rande gib einfach fps_max "deine Bildwiederholfrequenz" und das ist das beste was du machen kannst alles andere ist sinnfrei zokke auch so ESL is einwandfrei

warum könnt ich dir jetze auch genauer erklären aber keine lust xD


----------

